# Pork butt very dry



## rutledj (Jun 15, 2017)

I cooked my 3rd pork butt in the MES.  My first one using just the wood chips turned out pretty good.  My second using the amazing pellet tray didn't do so well since the pellets didn't all burn.

On this last one the pellets all burned fine. I used a SMOKE thermometer and remove the butt at 203 degrees. It was very dry and seemed overcooked.  I don't usually foil it but wondered if that would help keep it moist.  It cooked for a good 18 hours for the roughly 9 lbs butt.

I would like to try another this weekend since they are on sale. Any suggestions on why I might be getting such a dry result?  Also, just using the pellet tray (didn't refill), there really wasn't much smoke flavor either.

Thanks,

Rut


----------



## tallbm (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

Give this a try:

Fill the 1st and 3rd row of your AMNPS and light up both rows (and blow out) so you get double smoke
Smoke your pork butt at 275F until it hits 160F Internal Temp (IT).
At an IT of 160F wrap it very very well with foil and cut off smoke, it won't get into the foil.  It is important to wrap this well even with probes in the meat, it can be done, it just takes a little patience and care.  Cooking at 275F will still save you any time you lose during the wrapping process and having the smoker and meat come back up to temp :)
Cook until IT hits 208F and then remove from the smoker
Let it rest for 2 hours while still wrapped in the foil
Transfer to a pan and pull/shred it with all of the juice that was stored up in the foil wrap, toss in some more of your rub/seasoning as you pull/shred for a little more flavor 
Enjoy :)
I say to give this a try so you can compare both of the experiences and you can then pick and choose which one you like or combine aspects to give you what you like best from both approaches.

Also know that the MES probes are notorious for being off.  Be sure to use a 3rd party probe.  I'm a fan of the ThermoPro TP20 and they are fast growing in popularity.  On the itronicsmall.com website you can get 20% off using the coupon code  *SMOKINGMEATFORUM*  if you are interested in buying one.

Let me know if this makes sense and sounds good.  Best of luck :)


----------



## b-one (Jun 15, 2017)

Very dry would lead me to believe you may not of had a butt but possibly a sirloin roast which cooked to that temp would be not so tasty. Just tossing it out as a possibility.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 15, 2017)

b-one said:


> Very dry would lead me to believe you may not of had a butt but possibly a sirloin roast which cooked to that temp would be not so tasty. Just tossing it out as a possibility.


Yep, I find meat mismarked in the bins all the time.  Often it works in my favor price-wise. 

If it was a butt, 203F IT works for a vast majority of butts, but they can go higher.  Remember, IT is only a guide.  Don't forget the probe test and the bone wiggle test. 

An undercooked butt will taste dry.  Sometimes all it needs is another 3-5 degrees IT for peak collagen melting.  An over cooked butt will get mushy before it gets dry.


----------



## rutledj (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks. I'll give this a try this weekend. Pretty sure I had a butt unless  Smithfield mislabeled there package.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 15, 2017)

Here is a mislabeled butt.  Hormel had it right.  Grocer had it wrong.













001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 28, 2017


----------



## rutledj (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks. I'll be sure to double check what I'm purchasing.


----------

